# Levi and his first duck!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Awe...how cute, his first duck. Charlie had one of those for about 3 days until he destroyed it. I don't think he liked the noise it maked. But I'm sure Levi will take much better care of his ducky..


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think the March contest entry has already closed. Save it for April. That looks like a winner to me. There will be a thread soon asking for entries. Keep an eye out for it. And be sure to vote this month.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, every month you have until the 15th to enter your photo. You can definitely do it for April 

Levi is very cute!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I think the March contest entry has already closed. Save it for April.


That's exactly right.....but keep it handy for April. We'll start taking submissions for April on the first.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Great Pic!!!! Sounds like you could start a series of childrens book's with this - "Levi & His Duck", Levi & The Lost Slipper", "Levi & The Magic Kong"

Works well huh??? LOL


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Handsome boy and his duck!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

That's an adorable pic! I'd save it for the April contest too! Looks like a winner to me too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Levi looks quite proud of his birding abilities. Always a tender moment when a young pup bags his first squeaky duck! :


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

*levi is so cute!*

Aww, i love Levi's duck. I saw one of those in PetsMart. I'm sure my Daisy would love her. BTW, Levi is beautiful


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Steve,

New to this forum yesterday, so not sure about "Levi and the lost slipper" , Levi and the magic Kong... guess there is another Levi out here.. LOL...


----------



## WarGamer (Mar 3, 2007)

Buddy had one of those too and it lasted for a couple of months.
Thanks for reminding me to get another.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, that's a great photo, love it!


----------

